# Javascript Leaflet Marker Popup mit Adresse



## 00elNino (4. Okt 2014)

Hallo 

Ich bin gerade dabei mit hilfe von Leaflet Bibliotheken ( Leaflet - a JavaScript library for mobile-friendly maps ) eine WebGIS applikation zu programmieren. Ich habe dort einen Marker an der aktuellen Position des benutzer gesetzt. Der Marker ist mit einem Popup verbunden in dem die Genauigkeit der Position, die koordinaten und Adresse stehen sollen. Das mit der Adresse bekomme ich aber leider nicht hin.

Ich wollte zum ermitteln der Adresse die Reverse Geocoding API von Nominatim benutzen ( Nominatim - OpenStreetMap Wiki ) . Nominatim liefert XML oder geoJason als Ergebnis in dem die Adresse steht wenn man Nominatim die LatLong Koordinaten liefert. 

Ich möchte diese Informationen (Straße, Hausnummer ect.) nun als Text in das Popup einbinden. Zur Zeit habe ich nur den Link zum Ergebnis eingebunden (siehe Anhang). Schöner wäre aber wenn die Strße und so direkt im Popup fenster stehen. 

Kann mir dajemand von euch helfen?

Hier der code des Markers:

function onLocationFound(e) {
	var radius = e.accuracy / 2;

		L.marker(e.latlng, {
                clickable: true,
                draggable: false,
				opacity: 0.9,
				title: 'Click for more Information',
                icon: L.icon({
                    iconUrl: 'leaflet/images/kreuz.gif',
                    iconAnchor: [32, 32],
                    popupAnchor: [0, -32]
                })
            })
		.addTo(map)
		.bindPopup("<b>You are here</b><br>Accuracy: "+ radius +"m<br> LatLong: "+  e.latlng.toString().slice(7,25)+' <br> <a href=http://nominatim.openstreetmap.org/reverse?format=json&lat='+e.latlng.toString().slice(7,15)+'&lon='+e.latlng.toString().slice(17,25)+'&addressdetails=1">Address</a>') 
}


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

wir sind ein Java Forum. Das hat nix mit Java-Script zu tun. Obwohl es hier ein Unterforum gibt für diese Sprache, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Dir helfen kann eher gering.


----------

